# Wearing Sunglasses While On Duty



## nsmedicman (1 Nov 2005)

What is the official party line regarding wearing sunglasses while on duty? Is there a specific type that is permitted? Is it up to the unit level to decide what is allowed?


----------



## medicineman (1 Nov 2005)

11. Eyeglasses and sun-glasses shall be
conservative in design and colour.

12. Subject to any restrictions which may be
imposed by commanding officers on occasions of
wear, the following sun-glasses are authorized for
wear with CF orders of dress:

a. Designated Duty Personnel. Personnel
serving in aircrew, field and other
designated positions may obtain from the
CF Supply System and wear:

A-AD-265-000/AG-001
2-2-7
(1) Sun-glasses (aircrew) 8465-21-870-
6020,

(2) Sun-glasses (field force) 8465-21-104-
7821, and

(3) Sun-glasses (special) 8465-21-874-
0579.

b. All Personnel. Personnel who normally wear
eyeglasses, may wear either conventionally
framed prescription sun-glasses or
conservatively styled clip-on sun-glasses,
when conditions and circumstances dictate.
Others may wear conservatively styled sunglasses
which conform in general
appearance to those previously noted.

13. The following types of lenses are not
authorized for wear with CF orders of dress:

a. Photochromic. These lenses act as a light
filter and possess the property of darkening
when exposed directly to ultraviolet light and
lightening when the ultraviolet is withdrawn.

b. Mirrored. These lenses, also referred to as
half-silver mirrors, have a highly reflective
metallic substance deposited upon the
surface of the lenses, thereby creating a
mirrored effect.

Hope that helps.

MM


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

they are issuing the new "balistic shield" glasses with the green & clear lenses.
as long as they are of a dark (black, navy or green) colour, as long as they do not look wilder than the balistic shields... you should be good to go.

If at all in doubt... ask.

The only dumb question is the one you did not ask IMHO


----------



## Armymedic (1 Nov 2005)

Now the new push is for all land force units who have been issued the new ballistic glasses, to only where those sunglasses while in uniform.


----------



## geo (1 Nov 2005)

figures.... "uniform"... cuts out the guesswork & individualism


----------



## TN2IC (6 Nov 2005)

I know LFAA standard is those nifty green sun glasses are the norm. LoL...


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2005)

Except for those of us requiring perscription eyewear...


----------



## Armymedic (6 Nov 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Except for those of us requiring perscription eyewear...



Uhm, nope...I need to go get mine and have then for after Christmas leave.


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2005)

The perscription eyewear or the new sunglasses? Or perhaps the perscription version of the new sunglasses?


----------



## armyvern (6 Nov 2005)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> The perscription eyewear or the new sunglasses? Or perhaps the perscription version of the new sunglasses?


You have to go to Clothing Stores and get issued your BEW just like everyone else. Then you book an appointment at your Base Hosp, and when you go to that appt you take your BEW with you. They send away for the prescription insert that goes into your issued BEW.


----------



## geo (6 Nov 2005)

I wonder if you can get prescription inserts for the gas mask?

fed up with those floppy frames/


----------



## TN2IC (6 Nov 2005)

I hear about the gas mask idea before... and the perscription version of the new sunglasses is what they are doing for those folks.


----------



## Armymedic (6 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> You have to go to Clothing Stores and get issued your BEW just like everyone else. Then you book an appointment at your Base Hosp, and when you go to that appt you take your BEW with you. They send away for the prescription insert that goes into your issued BEW.



Or if you had an eye refraction (thats what the appt at the base hosp is for) done in the last 12 months, take your BEW and the copy of your last refraction from your med docs to the base hosp and they will send away for your Rx lenses.



			
				geo said:
			
		

> I wonder if you can get prescription inserts for the gas mask?


I am sure there is a thread here about this...
The new gas mask glasses are Rx lenses with a friction fit frame that sits inside your gas mask, you do not "wear" them. They will not replace the actual lenses from the gas mask.


----------



## chrisf (6 Nov 2005)

armyvern said:
			
		

> You have to go to Clothing Stores and get issued your BEW just like everyone else. Then you book an appointment at your Base Hosp, and when you go to that appt you take your BEW with you. They send away for the prescription insert that goes into your issued BEW.



Not entitled to it, reservist. Guess I get to keep my stylin' shades  (Not entitled to the perscription part that is, never bothered to get the ballastic eyewear as a result, just more junk to have sitting around unused)


----------



## geo (7 Nov 2005)

armymedic.......
new friction fit???
will have to talk to my friends.........


----------



## Seamus449 (4 Dec 2005)

I have a crooked nose so I won't wear glasses of any kind unless ordered to but I don't know why photocromatic lenses aren't allowed? Maybe pyro flashes have enough power in the UV spectrum to darken them??? Which I guess could be a good thing if they change quickly enough.


----------



## GO!!! (4 Dec 2005)

If you move from a lit area into a darkened one, you would be at a disadvantage, as you would be wearing sunglasses in doors.

ie - walking into dense bush or into a darkened building from outside.


----------



## KevinB (4 Dec 2005)

Wear EYEPRO at all times -- it will save you eyes...

 I wear Oakleys cuz I'm cool though  ;D

The issue glasses are nice - but with some units offering nice Oakley rates - look good too


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2005)

Seamus449 said:
			
		

> I have a crooked nose so I won't wear glasses of any kind unless ordered to but I don't know why photocromatic lenses aren't allowed? Maybe pyro flashes have enough power in the UV spectrum to darken them??? Which I guess could be a good thing if they change quickly enough.


Photochromatic lenses are a nono 
for drivers... if you drive into a tunnel during daylight the lenses can't follow the light shift fast enough. 

if you are just wearing straight sunglasses... you can strip em off and see again
if you are wearing prescription glasses, you have to fumble around and change glasses OR wait for the photochromatic thingie to take effect.... 
NOT what I fell comfortable doing when barreling into a tunnel OR when someone is shooting at me.


----------



## Seamus449 (4 Dec 2005)

Yeah, wouldn't be a good situation. I've never worn them though so I thought the change in tinting might happen almost instantaneously, appearently not though eh? I don't mind wearing goggles though, if only they were allowed.


----------



## KevinB (4 Dec 2005)

Googles should be allowed - both the Goggles, Wind and Dust and the Bolle T800 (Ballistic) goggle are issue (or at least in the system).


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (8 Dec 2005)

the new ballistic glasses are nice but too hard to switch lenses without breaking them, and the legs always scratch the middle of the lenses even if you extend them out all the way, and it is a pain in the @$$ to get replacements.


----------



## nsmedicman (8 Dec 2005)

Any idea when the new glasses will be issued to all?


----------



## Pte_Martin (8 Dec 2005)

nsmedicman said:
			
		

> Any idea when the new glasses will be issued to all?


are you talking about the Ballistic goggles? 31 bde has been issued theirs


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (9 Dec 2005)

All of the 36 reserve infantry brigade has been issued theirs


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2005)

heh... medical units might be slow off the mark now that they're no longer part of the Brigades.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (9 Dec 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> heh... medical units might be slow off the mark now that they're no longer part of the Brigades.



Why arnt they? We still have medics assigned to our unit, that go out to the bush with us just incase


----------



## geo (9 Dec 2005)

Medical branch made some decisions and chose to gather all their Med Coys outside of the Reg/Res brgades. They are still around and will provide support as requested BUT they aren't in the Brigade chain of command.

With respect to different priorities... the Airforce decided that they had enough money available and ordered enough Cadpat rainsuits for all the air types.... while the Combat arms still go around with the olive coloured ones. 

It's a matter of priorities, not yours, not mine......


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (9 Dec 2005)

true enough I guess


----------



## Sailing Instructor (14 Dec 2005)

Does anyone know the reason for banning photochromic and mirrored sunglasses.  Is it because the former looks funny when one wears them out of sun ('funny' because the lenses are somewhat light)?  As for the latter, I've heard: 'it's because they don't allow others to see your eyes.'  So what.  Why is this an issue?  I would think that in any situation which one would need eye contact, one could remove the glasses in the first place.  In situations where this is impossible, surely the other party would understand the circumstances and not take the lack of eye contact as an insult.


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2005)

Sailing Instructor said:
			
		

> Does anyone know the reason for banning photochromic and mirrored sunglasses.   Is it because the former looks funny when one wears them out of sun ('funny' because the lenses are somewhat light)?   As for the latter, I've heard: 'it's because they don't allow others to see your eyes.'   So what.   Why is this an issue?   I would think that in any situation which one would need eye contact, one could remove the glasses in the first place.   In situations where this is impossible, surely the other party would understand the circumstances and not take the lack of eye contact as an insult.


Did you bother to read the previous posts on this thread?
Look at my post @ top of Pg 2...
Photocrome does not switch instantaneously and thus, going from light to dark, you're blind for a period of time...

Mirrored lenses - guess what; in the field they can reflect and give away position.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Dec 2005)

Not only that, but they are a "Fashion Faux Pas"!


----------



## Kendrick (14 Dec 2005)

Aw man...  But I love my Ice-Blue mirrored Oakleys...  so nice with the green uniform.


----------



## Sailing Instructor (14 Dec 2005)

So the reasoning behind no reflective lenses is a "hangover" from field to garrison & walking out?  I ask because there are a great many details that would not be done in the field for fear of letting the enemy see you, but it seems that most are understood to be fixed by commanders in the field (orders not to wear such and such).  Is the ban on these glasses a sort of tradtion that reminds us and others the primary objective of our job?


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2005)

well... it's better than creating other rules for all sort of other situations
this way - 1 rule for all situations

I'm comfortable with it.... esp now that the ballistic glasses are decent looking


----------



## Kendrick (14 Dec 2005)

Still, giving up them Oakleys is harsh...   8)


----------



## Fishbone Jones (14 Dec 2005)

We don't wear mirrored or photochromic lens because the Dress Regs say we don't. If you need more explanation than that, I'm sure your Chief or RSM will be happy to discuss it with you.


----------



## geo (14 Dec 2005)

face it, if you have oakleys that aren't "over the top", the chances are that no one is going to bust your chops about em....
(only problem I see here is that "Over the top" is a subjective thing)


----------



## medicineman (14 Dec 2005)

I remember when I was in Croatia with 1VP in '94 - our RSM was going on a rampage about people's sunglasses.  One person in particular in my rifle company was on his BEEPlist - his Oakley's had neon pink frames...


MM


----------



## geo (16 Dec 2005)

MM.... hence the term "over the top"


----------



## GO!!! (16 Dec 2005)

IMHO,

CSMs/RSMs should have a special portion of their PER devoted to "number of dress and deportment orders passed down CoC"

The higher the number, the less the SNCO in question has to do, as apparently, he is underworked to the point where he is creating things to occupy his time!


----------



## Proud Canadian (17 Dec 2005)

photochromic glasses now adays do switch fast enough. Just depands on manufacturer of your lens.

I have been wearing photochromic glasses for 15 + years and over the past 8 years I have been getting the lenses overseas as they are not like the ones here in Canada. I have absolutely no problem with the lens going for from birght to a dark and vice versa as they seem to change faster then many welding helmets going from dark to clear.   If you wear photochromic lenses watch the dam military optometrists as they seem clueless what is approved and not approved for wear.

When I joined the military the optometrist never told me photochromic glasses were not authorized and I had 3 perscription lens changes (for the better) in 2 years and still no indication I was wearing unauthorized eyewear.   It took a RSM to point out my eyewear in field and was asked to remove my glasses immediately. Being a smart *** I asked the RSM for his medical papers that would proved he as authorized to order the removal a medical aid. Not a bright move on my end. But on the positive side within 2 days and email and letter was send out to the base optometrists to clarify the issue with members wearing photochromic glasses.

To this day I am still stumped why none of my instructors in BMQ and QL3 never questioned my glasses. Could of been the fact they changed so fast from dark to clear.


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (19 Dec 2005)

There was a guy on my BMQ/SQ/DP1 who wore this type of lenses and they changed pretty fast, and was never asked to remove them, and he never even had papers or anything saying that he needed them. And if I recall correctly one of my instructors did as well and encouraged us candidates to wear them as well, were it saved time and trouble switching back and forth.


----------



## George Wallace (19 Dec 2005)

MacKenzie1NSH said:
			
		

> There was a guy on my BMQ/SQ/DP1 who wore this type of lenses and they changed pretty fast, and was never asked to remove them, and he never even had papers or anything saying that he needed them. And if I recall correctly one of my instructors did as well and encouraged us candidates to wear them as well, were it saved time and trouble switching back and forth.


Now, you are talking about Reserve Training and Reserve Instructors, who at times tend to ignore CF Rules and Regulations.   Your example is not a good one and shows a Failure in both the students and instructors to follow those Rules and Regulations.   As Martha Stewart would say: "Not a Good Thing!"


----------



## geo (19 Dec 2005)

George,
While glasses are provided to Reg force personnel, Reservists have to get theirs on their own nickle... resulting in some adjustments to Civ sensibilities.

The fact that the balistic protection glasses are now distributed force wide should make decisions and the enforcement of rules a lot easier IMHO


----------



## MacKenzie1NSH (20 Dec 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now, you are talking about Reserve Training and Reserve Instructors, who at times tend to ignore CF Rules and Regulations.    Your example is not a good one and shows a Failure in both the students and instructors to follow those Rules and Regulations.    As Martha Stewart would say: "Not a Good Thing!"



I will agree with you on that one, but they are slowly starting to force the reservists to go to an optroptometrist to find thier prescription and provide it to their units so they can order in the prescription ballistics, so I guess it is just our way of dealing with it for now.


----------



## brihard (25 Dec 2005)

Maybe I'm a prima donna, but I won't get caught dead in the ballistic glasses unless I'm in the field- don't get me wrong, if I'm bush bashing they're a great piece of kit, but they're fugly. If it's a nice bright autumn day and I'm down at the armouries for a day of class A cleaning weapons or some such, I'll wear my (plain, black, Wal-Mart $15) civvie sunglasses when I go to the Rideau centre for lunch.

That being said, I'm impressed with the ballistic glasses when used for their intended purposes- that is, in the field. The little carrying case they come in is nifty, too.  ;D I know a lot of guys who've broken noise discipline to utter "My eye!" in combination with various and sundry obscenities, myself included. I've spoken to a few medics, and they've said that minor eye uinjuries are among the most common ones they see when they support a reserve exercise; hopefully these new glasses will help that...


----------



## 762gunner (25 Dec 2005)

For whatever MY opinion is worth...  

      Over the last few years I've driven Offrs, Sr NCO's, and other VIP's around.  When talking to them directly (while not driving), I take my glasses off.  When driving, they be on.

     My glasses are Oakley's, black frames, black lenses, and nope, you can't see my eyes in them.  Never met anyone higher yet (an RSM?) that INSISTED that my eyes be visible but NO ONE has once complained, esp when the glasses are off when appropriate.  Always thought that if'n y'all jes' git "quiet-coloured" glasses and wear them when necessary, never have a problem.  Pink?!?  Dark pink, MAYBE... ;-)

     Of course, even in the regs, the measly $26 glasses allowance can be useless.  I have a big melon so I needed special frames; only Oakley made a frame big enough.  Plus I ordered full UV protection (to prevent cataracts) and polarized lenses (greatly reduce eyestrain) for a total cost of over $500.  Had to take it on the chin myself, but worth it.

     Of course the problem is what happens on a bright sunny day when in the field, doing something tactical?  The goggles still aren't avail to support types (so I've been told in Wx) so if I damage my shades in the field, it's $500 buckaroonies down the drain.

     I've tried clipons over my regular glasses, but they're just too darn heavy.  With a sweaty face, they just slide down.  I imagine this is everyone that wears glasses in the field?  And unfortunately you can't wear those black tie things around the back of your head to hold your glasses on, not that you'd see it anyway with the helmet on.

     So for now, it's me and my $500 buck Oakleys.  Should get them insured...   :


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2005)

Redneck... you can try insurance... have doubts you can claim on em if you tell the adjustor how you lost em though.

As you have indicated, most RSMs aren't necessarily "anal" and quiet sobre coloured sunglasses have never been a problem. Pull out some mirrored / fluorescent coloured sunglasses that brings attention to yourself and you'll pay the price. 

With respect to having a big mellon - if the ballistic glasses aren't big enough, report it to the Log types - they have a responsibility to provide eye protection. 

And... yeah - ballistic glasses are in full distribution throughout Reg & Reserve forces. (Even the HQ Puzzle Palace types are on the distribution).


----------



## 762gunner (27 Dec 2005)

Ballistic glasses?  Never heard of them, but I'll definitely look them up when I get back.  Thanks!


----------



## geo (27 Dec 2005)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/2_0_65.asp?uSubSection=65&uSection=3

if you need a prescription - your unit will order the inserts that go with them.


----------

